# Triticale / Wheat Beer.



## rosswill (13/10/09)

I was given some Triticale from a farmer mate who want to see if I could do anything with it in a beer. I searched this site, and was a bit put back by some of the feedback from those that had used it before. Somewhat chasened, I proceeded and made a beer based losely on Jamil's American Wheat/Rye recipe. (60% BB Pale, 20% malted wheat, 20% unmalted Triticale. Willamette 60 & 20 Minutes and a small flame out addition of Centenial. Fermented with Forbidden Fruit.)

The beer is only a week out of the fermenter, and the first tasting is it is a pleasant beer, with something different in the background. That would be the Triticale. Hard to describe it. Not unpleasant, but different from a normal wheat beer. I'll keep tasting it weekly and see if I can put my finger on it. 

It was not really what I was looking for, I was hoping for something that tastes completely different. I think I will have another go, but up the Triticale to say 40% and maybe reduce the flavour and aroma hop additions.


----------



## mash head (13/10/09)

Good work. Did you malt the trit before mashing?
Greg


----------



## MarkEinOz (13/10/09)

greg simons said:


> Good work. Did you malt the trit before mashing?
> Greg



"20% Unmalted Triticale" might be a give-away Greg :icon_cheers:


----------

